# went to the range tonight



## lilrobo (Jan 28, 2016)

my son and i went to the steel range , i was using my concealed gun ( walther PPS ) did pretty good ,, i pulled my Beretta storm px4 ,, gee a big difference huge difference i nailed it i love this gun ,, i did when i first shot it that why i bought it ,, it feels so good ,, anyway my Walther PPS ant bad either ,, thought i would share 
thanks


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Good for you and welcome aboard!


----------



## zogger (Jul 11, 2015)

I probably shoot my Px4 Compact 9mm the best at 10 yrds or less. Love the feel of the gun. The grip fits me g8 w the Talon grips.


----------

